# Exhaust mod upgrade



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, 
My V8 Q7 is on its way.
I am not very much impressed with the Q7's exhaust noise levels.
I guess it is because i have been spoiled with the sweet noise of my current car, 2002 Audi S8 with a remus exhaust muffler.
I was wondering, what is a good exhaust to install, ABT, MTM, what should i actually install, just the tip, or mufler, cat-back.
I am not an expert on these issues, and i am not too technical, bare in mind








Thanx


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust mod upgrade (hayyan)*

Hi, 
You guys mean to tell me that no one has thought of modifying their exhaust at all?
hmm, i thought maybe i will get a tip on either to change the muffler, or a full catback, or just the tailpipes or tips?
nothing at all ?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust mod upgrade (hayyan)*

There is a lot more on the Touareg board about exhausts/intakes since it has been around longer- you may want to take a look over there


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust mod upgrade (chickdr)*

i heard the ABT Q7 at the dealer the other day, did not tickle my fancy !
looks like i will have to check with MTM


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust mod upgrade (hayyan)*

Oright !
So finally i got my V8 Q7, and its a beautiful drive. The sound level of the exhaust is quite impressive, but then again, i am pushing for more. I checked remus and apparently they have the muffler for botht the v6 and the v8 Q7s
so am installing that, will post a file once its upgraded.
Cheerz !


----------

